# Leupold RX-1000i TBR w/DNA vs. Vortex Ranger 1000 Rangefinders



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm going to purchase a new rangefinder and the ones listed above are the two I'm primarily interested in. Primarily because I like that they have the red LED readout as opposed to your standard black one. If anybody knows of any other models with the red readout, please let me know.

Anyways, does anybody have any direct comparisons between these two? They seem to be very similar to each other, but maybe I'm missing something that one has and the other doesn't. Price seems to be close to the same of what I have found as well. Any good/bad feedback about these two models would be appreciated to help sway me one way or the other. And if you know of a dealer that has a good deal on either, that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

Leupold has incredible customer service and quality. I dont have that specific rangefinder but you cant go wrong with Leupold!


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the leupold and it is awesome, I was hesitant to spend 400 bucks for a rangefinder, but am really glad. The red readout is fantastic in low light and I like having the options for rifle, arc, or just the line of sight.


----------



## Boonie P (May 26, 2012)

Same here, I have the Leupold RX-1000i TBR w/DNA and love it. Get it - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I was primarily looking at the Leupold 1000, but then I heard that Vortex released their rangefinder that also has the red LED readout. So that just made my decision a little tougher. But sounds like the Leupold is a good choice with a proven track record....


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

The vortex rangefinder is awesome. And you're not going to find a better company.


----------



## DreaminofMT6X6s (Nov 22, 2009)

The first time I saw the red LED readout was with a Leica...yeah really pricey. I'm really glad to here Leupold and Vortex went that way. I'll be going in that direction for sure next time I need one.


----------



## ihuntforchrst (Aug 24, 2006)

i really like my leupold rx-1000i w/tbr. Its pretty small and very, very durable. I dropped mine about 25'-30' onto rocks and it is totally fine. the tbr settings are very simple to use as well, and where i hunt it is needed sometimes.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have the RX-1000 TBR w/DNA and it is good. I have no experience with the Vortex rangefinders, but their optics are very good for the money. They have a good warranty too. If the rangefinder has the same warranty that would help. I do not think you would go wrong with the Leupold though. The problem with the Vortex rangefinders is that they are new and few people have had one very long.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I was checking out the warranty between the two products, and the Leupold warranty doesn't seem too hot. It lists the 1000 as a 1 year manufacturers defect warranty vs. a lifetime defect warranty for the Vortex. So I guess if something happens with the electronics Vortex would cover that for the life of the unit, but I guess if an accident happens nothing will be covered on either one. At least that is how I take it.....


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have tested out the Vortex and I will say it has to be one of the best if not the best compact rangefinder with High quality put into making this little rangefinder. I Like how clear it is and how small it it. Its about time to have something so light weight and small that does so much. I think it perfect for Bowhunters since it want get in the way of the shot and will work great for gun hunters who dont want something heavy to carry around there neck.


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like the clip on the Vortex. I have a Leupold RX-II that I bought about six years ago and love it but it sure would be nice to be able to clip it on my belt or a pocket instead of having it in a case.

One more thing I'd like to mention. I bought mine a black RX-II from Cabelas. Two years after I purchased it I was on an elk hunt when some internal part of the rangefinder broke and it stopped working. I didn't have a receipt or the box but while I was hunting my dad took it to the nearest Cabelas and explained the situation. They gave him a brand new camo version and said go tell your son to kill an elk. I'm sure Cabelas was confident in doing this because they knew Leupold would take this rangefinder back with no problem. You can't beat that kind of customer service.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I'm hoping that my local Cabelas will have the new Vortex 1000 in stock. I know they have the Leupold. I'm hoping to go compare these two models side by side, but I'm worried the Vortex may not be in all the stores yet....


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

The Leupold is listed as not waterproof on the Cabelas site. Vortex specs say it is. Maybe not a huge concern, but something to consider.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hard to beat the Leupold


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Did a little more research and now I see that Bushnell has their new G-Force ARC 1300 which has the bright LED readout. It looks pretty nice as well and comparable to these other two. So that makes it a tough decision between these three.


----------



## havok (Feb 13, 2007)

Sportsmans in Midvale has the Vortex and so does Smith and Edwards way up north if you are looking for one in Utah to play with.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

havok said:


> Sportsmans in Midvale has the Vortex and so does Smith and Edwards way up north if you are looking for one in Utah to play with.


Thanks for the info. Hopefully Cabelas will have one. Just haven't been able to get down there to see.


----------



## havok (Feb 13, 2007)

was there a few hours ago. They dont have them yet maybe after the holiday is what I was told.


----------



## mosdawg (Apr 12, 2008)

im interested in those three also i had a leupold 1000i dna tbr really liked it but took it back because if u let it sit for a certain period of time it wouldnt come back on. U had to take the battery out and then it would work again.Not very nice if u have it in ur poket for a while then a big buck walks in and u have to remove the battery to get it to work.Maybe i got a bad one things happen might give them another shot but that g-force looks pretty nice vortex looks nice also.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

havok said:


> was there a few hours ago. They dont have them yet maybe after the holiday is what I was told.


Thanks for the update. Guess I'll have to wait until after the holiday to possibly check them out. Hopefully they will have all three of these to compare in person:

1. Leupold 1000i w/ TBR
2. Vortex Ranger 1000
3. Bushnell G-Force 1300


----------



## DTrain (Mar 4, 2005)

If you do get to compare them, please post your thoughts back here. I am pretty much in the same boat you are in evaluating these range finders.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

I did get to look at the Vortex last week. It was nice and compact. I had a little trouble with the fuctions, but then again I never messed with them before. So I was just pressing buttons and holding buttons down....LOL. I'm sure once I actually read the instructions, it wouldn't be a problem. The Vortex was nice. Unfortunately the shop did not carry the Leupold. So I did not get a chance to compare the two in person. Hopefully the Cabelas will have both soon. I honestly was leaning towards the Leupold after most of the feedback I've read or heard. However, the Vortex warranty seems much more appealing. If the Vortex is on par with the Leupold in function and optics, I might lean towards the Vortex just because of their better warranty.


----------



## txsparky (Jul 23, 2004)

does anybody know if either will range through a shoot thru mesh on a ground blind?


----------



## Skunk Creek (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to know the same thing. I know some of the leupolds wont range through mesh.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Leupold RX-1000TBR w/DNA and it is a good range finder so far. Vortex makes good optics, especially for the money, but this is their first foray into range finders. I would be leary of this personally.


----------



## TSavvy88 (Jun 5, 2012)

bump looking for some more/new info from people now that Vortex has been out a little longer.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I was in the same boat you are in trying to decide on a new rangefinder. I had narrowed it down to a Leica Rangemaster 1000 or a Leupold rx1000i TBR with DNA. After doing alot of research and I mean alot and checking out reviews, I went with the Leupold rx1000i TBR with DNA and could not be more pleased! It is awesome and doesen't even compete with the rangefinders I've had in the past. The optics are clear as a bell and the red readout display is unreal easy to see with any background even set on the low brightness mode. It also ranges your target faster than the blink of a eye! I like it so much that I'm even getting one for the wife! Be sure and check out the New Leupold!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to see how they have been quality wise also.I am going to buy a new rangefinder this week.I am leaning toward:

1000i because of the quality, red display and 600 game range the ballistic range is nice also
800i it's considered waterproof,500+ deer range and 80 dollars less than 1000i
Ranger waterproof,red display,500y deer range and the unconditional warranty.Being the first year out I am concerned about the longevity.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I just got the Leupold 1000i.



Best thing to do is try them side-by-side in the store, you'll see that the Leupold is considerably faster readout than any other brand. I checked all of the ones at Gander out, the Vortex, Bushnell, Nikon, and the Leupold was the fastest. I was surprised how fast the Leupold was compared to some of the others.
.


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

Both Leica and Ziess have a red readout, I personally prefer Zeiss to Leica and yes I've had them both. Of the 2 you mentioned, I would go with Vortex, product quality and customer service is better than Leupold. IMO of course. But then over the years I've experienced enough poor quality and bad customer service from Leupold that I will no longer purchase anything from them, much better products and service in the same price range out there from other companies.

Go with what fits your needs and preferences best.



huntin1


----------



## BATTLEBORN (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm In The same boat. I was able to compare the the Leica 1200 (on clearance for $549) , the Leupold 1000 TBR/DNA ($399), and the Vortex Ranger 1000 ($379) at the Sportsmans Wharehouse the other day. My initial thoughts are this..... 

Leica- Red read out, Quick response, very simple basically point and shoot as it does not have angle comp, The Red read out is not as bright as the Vortex or Leupold. Brightest and clearest glass of all the three. I have heard of any issues but it did not seem as rugged as the others. 

Leupold- Very fast read out, Nice bright Red Display, this is the unit with the most function and it seemed very overwhelming, screen is very cluddered, seemed pretty rugged as far as the exterior, least clear and least bright glass out of the three. 

Vortex- Again nice bright Red display, seemed like the most rugged exterior of the Three, love the belt clip, Glass was much brighter and clearer than the Leupold, very simple but still has angle comp, the Vortex is noticeably slower to give you a range compared to the other two. 

After looking through all three at the same time I am going to buy the Vortex, their price and warranty are the deciding factors for me.


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

anyone get to test these rangefinder outside long distance on non reflective targets side by side?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

I had a Leupold rx 4 i bought new 5 or so years ago and it was about the biggest POS rangefinder I ever owned. My uncles bushnell 600 yardage pro that he bought used off ebay would range farther than my leupold. Don't get me wrong leupold makes good scopes I own a few but I will never buy another one of their rangefinders. I now have a Vortex and I love it I was able to range a big oak tree the other weekend at 877yds plus the vortex has a lifetime warranty leupold is only 1 or 2 years on their rangefinders.


----------



## TSavvy88 (Jun 5, 2012)

ttt


----------



## TheJBoss (Aug 23, 2012)

Good info here! I have been trying to decide which rangefinder to go with for my first one. 

I was leaning towards the Vortex based on the warranty and good things I have been reading about clear optics. 

Best of all, they are made and serviced in central Wisconsin, right here in the good ole USA!

I will be going with the Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Is the vortex waterproof? I know the leup is not. I had one and sold it for this reason. I'll sit through a downpour if there's no lighting and I need my equipment to work in any situation. I will say the leup was very clear though. I wasn't a big fan of all the info on the screen. Just give me a number.


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

I have the vortex and my bro has the luepold. They always read a yard ave diff. Mine reads short. You get a bunch of us reading things and mine is short. So being a nerd engineer I pulled a tape. Using a calibrated steel tape my vortex is reading about a yard short at 100. I sent it in and they said it was within specs. Whatever it is fine. Perfectly suited for my bow hunting. On flat surfaces like a bow range target, it is dead on accurate. Despite all of this I like it. My brothers is so loud when he pushes the bottom. The click is very audible.


----------



## elknut1 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Vortex is waterproof & will read through mesh. It will laser an animal or its surroundings to over a 1000yds. We were ranging elk on last years hunt regularly to 800yds & mountainsides to 1100 yds. The Vortex warranty is fantastic on all their Optics. Here's a quote from the Vortex Site --- 
"Lifetime. Unlimited. Unconditional. Vortex will repair or replace the product in the event it becomes damaged or defective. Absolutely free—no matter the cause."

That's tough to beat! We have & use 3 at present, before this one I used both a Nikon Riflehunter 550 & a Leupold RXII 1200, the Vortex is the better all around unit between the 3. I have never received a reading from the RXII over 780yds & the Angle Compensation is only good to aprox 100yds, the Vortex Angle Comp is good to full ranging distance. The Vortex is the brighter of the units mentioned, this is why I chose the Vortex for all our hunts. It really is a nice compact - light weight unit.

ElkNut1


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Out West said:


> Did a little more research and now I see that Bushnell has their new G-Force ARC 1300 which has the bright LED readout. It looks pretty nice as well and comparable to these other two. So that makes it a tough decision between these three.


I had the new Bushnell Arc 1300, and its junk compared the Leopold, its slow, slow on the angle compensation to give you a read out the Leopold is instant!, also with the Arc which is annoying that it gives the line of sight reading first which is bigger and over the the compensated distance is under and takes a full second and half to show! Also the major issue with the ARC is when in low light the you take a range the whole outline of the other options not in use and a large rectangle the covers the middle of the screen of the printed circuit board can clearly been seen, it very very annoying, the only problem with the Rx1000 TBR i its not fully water proof, on have my first one for that was just 12 months old (I'm very sure they have 2 year manufactures warranty) i was hunting in heavy rain for 3 hours at filled up with water literary, but like everyone else has sated Leopold customer service is awesome they replaced mine for a small postage free of $25 to send it, but i had to send my damaged one back first back to the USA.

If you can compare the the two you wouldn't buy the Bushnell its junk, the Leupold is still my choice but wish it was water proof with that red display, and unfortunately no option to check out the Vortex version in my area in this country...


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I was in the same boat, it was down to the leupold and vortex, I chose the vortex as the leopold is not waterproof and this was an important feature for me. So far I really like this little range finder, very clear, light, compact, love the belt clip, and boarman had them at a excellent price!


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had both, the TBR DNA 1000 was my first and it was crystal clear and was fast in giving a readout. I just purchased a vortex 1000 and it's only downfall is when trying to get a readout it takes about 2 seconds to get your range. I am going to call vortex and see if this is just my rangefinder or do all of them have a slower readout time.


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

I was in your shoes a few months ago. I tested them both our because my friends have both. and I loved the Leupold RX-1000i TBR w/DNA so I got one for my self. love it. and I wouldn't get anything else.


----------



## thejake (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang.........Wish everyone was on board with just one rangefinder. You guys are making it really tough to decide. Good and bad on both sides!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I checked the both out at cabelas and liked the leupold better. Vortex didnt seem as clear and leupold just felt better to me, but it seems like i get wet several times a year so maybe need to look at them again a little harder!


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't have either of these rangefinders but I have played with both of them several times. The Leupold has much quicker target acquisition as the Vortx takes three clicks to get a yardage reading. Optics wise I guess they are pretty close. I'd go with the Leupold given the choice.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I am looking at both of them as well, but may lean towards Leupold as 2 seconds to get a read out from the Vortex is a long time to wait.


----------



## thejake (Mar 6, 2011)

Leupold rx-1000i tbr-dna is not only quick but also very consistent. Ranging trees out to 1009 is the best I've done. Deer out to 900 and light colored cows at almost 1000. Great rangefinder


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

They are both nice, also look at the new Leica 1000-r. My wife has the Leupold and I have tested the vortex at a show, but i love the Leica 1000-r, it is lightning fast, red read out, and hardly any clutter on the screen, and the optics are awesome. I hardly use my binos now.


----------



## danpshack (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't buy a bushnell....I had a chuck adams crap out on me, sent it in and they wanted $150 to fix it,lol....That was the day I decided to drop the coin and buy a rangefinder with the best warranty in the business...vortex. I've had it 3 weeks now and have been in the stand with it about a dozen times. I love the clip, glass is super clear, and the red readout is awesome. I highly recommend it. Go to the website and read the VIP warranty, you cant go wrong, pass this thing to your kids in 10 yrs and its still covered!!


----------



## dkecoleman (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Vortex, I use their binos and scopes. With that said, I had the same decision to make a few months ago. I chose the Leupold. It had a few more options and I have heard that the Vortex has some issues in weather. I am completely satisfied with the purchase, I have used it on an elk hunt and a bear hunt so far this year and have no complaints. It has never failed to give me a reading and we were in some pretty nasty weather too. Hope that helps


----------



## danpshack (Jul 10, 2009)

Another factor that I'm not sure was covered here is where are they made? Are either the leupold or the vortex made in the USA?


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I have the Leupold and like it very much. I have ranged deer and cattle at 850 yards with mine with a good rest. heh


----------



## 69ChrisCraft (Feb 24, 2012)

I initially bought the Leupold 800 and had the 1000 for work and kicked myself for not going for the 1000... Went back to Cabelas and explained the situation(3 months later) they took it back and just said pay the difference.... I LOVE THE Leupold! That being said, I recently bought my first Vortex optics (spotter).... Blown away! Best optics hands down for the money! Used to be Nikons were the best mid-ranged optics. You can't go wrong with either company in my opinion.

As for Bushnell..... I'll never own ANYTHING from that company again. I have a decent job and hunt way too hard to have their crap products giving up the ghost mid season. (Binos that leaked internally and fogged, 2 trail cameras that quit working).... Hate that company with a passion.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

I used a Leica 1600 of a client's this season. It was incredible! Instant target acquisition, and ability to range a mile out was very very nice! We were hunting the mountains, and it helped us decide whether or not to hike somewhere, knowing the distance was sometimes so much greater than it looked! It comes in 7x, and the optics are crystal clear, making it a great option as a monocular for scanning for game. They're a bit more coin than the Leupold or Vortex, but for the quality, its an outstanding value.


----------



## dc4250 (Jul 15, 2010)

i agree i had a the bushnell elite that were just over to years old that crapped out i called them they offerd me a small discount on some new ones I told them I was going to buy some vortex because they have a real warranty. I will never buy another bushnell product as long as I live and also in lowlight conditions they were terrible


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

It came down to these 2 units for me this year- I got the Leopold- both very good but the Vortex was super slow ranging to the point where I waiting thinking I did something wrong. I didn't want to be in a situation where I needed a quick range and spotted by the animal.

Some comments on the screen being cluttered on the Leo, I don't even notice it. So far on 3 hunts- worked perfect even on those tough targets my Leica Geovids had problems reading.


----------



## mnbirddog (Oct 28, 2010)

I went with the Vortex for the warranty.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Leupold by far. Though Vortex customer service is legendary, the Leupold is a much better rangefinder. The Vortex is very slow at ranging targets as well. I was making the same decision, and went with the Leupold. I would choose the same after trying the Vortex as well.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Leupold by far. Though Vortex customer service is legendary, the Leupold is a much better rangefinder. The Vortex is very slow at ranging targets as well. I was making the same decision, and went with the Leupold. I would choose the same after trying the Vortex as well.


I must have a good Vortex then becuase mine has a pretty darn fast readout. I also ranged the neighbors shed the other day at 1186 yds I thought that was pretty impresive.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

lee31 said:


> I must have a good Vortex then becuase mine has a pretty darn fast readout. I also ranged the neighbors shed the other day at 1186 yds I thought that was pretty impresive.


Glad you had luck with it, Vortex is a great company. I own many of their scopes. This is just my experience. I suppose I probably shouldn't have said "very slow," but the one I tried was definitely noticeably slower than the Leupold. But hey, its whatever you like best and whatever works for you.


----------



## jeremy t (Jun 9, 2015)

*Vortex*

I have owned both the leupold rx 1000i and the vortex ranger 1000. My leupold was out of 2 year warranty and didnt feel like dealing with them again when something goes wrong. Last time it costed me $250 for a replacement and my rx 600 that quit working after 5 years couldn't be fixed. Their warranty on scopes are great. Either way u go u will not be disappointed on how they work until u need them to stand behind it. I sold my leupold and kept the vortex.


----------

